# Question Regarding Tax When Employed By Foreign Company



## baconsteakey (Aug 29, 2018)

Hi

I realise this is a tax question and not necessarily a immigration related question, but here goes anyway.

I am a South African and British citizen. I have been living in the UK for some years but am returning to South Africa for a few years (or possibly forever).
I have an offer from a company based in the EU (in Greece) to work for them while in SA (either contract or permanent).

Is it feasible for the foreign employer to pay me into my foreign bank account (be that in EUR or GBP) and for me (or them) to somehow pay tax to SARS on that income?
I'd then only want to convert into ZAR what I need, leaving the rest in EUR and bring the ZAR into the country without incurring further tax (obvs I'd have to pay some exchange rate fees though).

I do not want to play games with the tax man and want everything to be above board.

If anyone has similar experience in this regard I'd love to hear your thoughts.

Thanks


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

baconsteakey said:


> Hi
> 
> I realise this is a tax question and not necessarily a immigration related question, but here goes anyway.
> 
> ...


I think it's best to consult SARS directly. I'm sure your situation is not unique or unusual.


----------

